# Subclass 489 to Permanent Residency



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

HI every one,

This is a thread for people with Visa subclass 489, where you can discuss about different issues and procedures for applying for a Permanent residency. 489 visa holders may post about timelines and difficulties that they faced while applying for a PR. Any info regarding the topic will be appreciated.

thanks for your time in advance

Kelappan


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

kelappan said:


> HI every one,
> 
> This is a thread for people with Visa subclass 489, where you can discuss about different issues and procedures for applying for a Permanent residency. 489 visa holders may post about timelines and difficulties that they faced while applying for a PR. Any info regarding the topic will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


You are so quick Kelappan, received your grant and started other thread, good luck


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pharma said:


> You are so quick Kelappan, received your grant and started other thread, good luck


Hi Pharma...LOL. 489 is a considerably new type of visa. And quiet a number of people are awaiting grants as I have seen in forums. So thought, this would be a platform for people who had 489 to share there experiences in bridging there way to a PR. I believe it would be informative for many people including you and me !!! Hope that you get your grant soon...best of lucks !!!!!


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

kelappan said:


> Hi Pharma...LOL. 489 is a considerably new type of visa. And quiet a number of people are awaiting grants as I have seen in forums. So thought, this would be a platform for people who had 489 to share there experiences in bridging there way to a PR. I believe it would be informative for many people including you and me !!! Hope that you get your grant soon...best of lucks !!!!!



When are you planning to travel, any city identified


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pharma said:


> When are you planning to travel, any city identified


No place identified...depends on where i ll get a job offer. Not moving my family immediately so have some time to do the math on where to settle down. I am planning to leave by July end.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently grant 489 Visa Orana. I am living in QLD. Can I release letter from Orana. I do'not want to move Orana. What is process? 
Please help
Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Amrik_12 said:


> I recently grant 489 Visa Orana. I am living in QLD. Can I release letter from Orana. I do'not want to move Orana. What is process?
> Please help
> Thanks


 Why did you apply for orana if you dont want to move there? Sorry but you made your bed, lie in it. 

Not a chance you will be released without having even moved their. People are only released in limited circumstances and not wanting to go is not one. You will be reported to DIBP for breach of conditions if you dont go.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

kelappan said:


> HI every one,
> 
> This is a thread for people with Visa subclass 489, where you can discuss about different issues and procedures for applying for a Permanent residency. 489 visa holders may post about timelines and difficulties that they faced while applying for a PR. Any info regarding the topic will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hello Kelappan,

I have a few questions regarding TRA skill assessment.

1: How did you pay TRA FEE? By credit card or any other way?
2: How did you send the documents there? By post or did you upload?
3: How long it takes for you to get the result?
4: Did they call you employer as well?
5: which occupation did you apply and which state?

I know, I've ask many question but i really wanna know the answer as i am going for apply skill assessment this week?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> I recently grant 489 Visa Orana. I am living in QLD. Can I release letter from Orana. I do'not want to move Orana. What is process?
> Please help
> Thanks


Exactly !!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Mehak_sharma said:


> Hi,
> My 489 Visa grant on 17 April. Could you please advice me how can i get release letter from Orana. if they reject my request, can i able to request again. I applied release letter couple of days ago. I am waiting for reply. I just wanna ask you that if I get it then what is next step.
> 
> 
> System Admin 262113: ,EOI: 23/08/2013 (489 ), 489 Applied Orana on 03 Oct, Document send 10 Oct, Ack 08 Nov,EOI Invitation 11 DEC, Lodge Visa: 02 Feb, Visa Grant: 17 April 2014


 If you have not lived in the state and sent evidence of job applications made, along with rejections, it is highly unlikely you will be released.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

kelappan said:


> No place identified...depends on where i ll get a job offer. Not moving my family immediately so have some time to do the math on where to settle down. I am planning to leave by July end.


Hi Kelappan

Hope you are fine, any place identified in Murray


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

nope.....


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

When are you travelling



kelappan said:


> nope.....


----------



## Haitham nabil (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Gents
I have some questions regarding visa subclass 489 family sponsored and I will be very appreciated if someone could answer those questions, as I am very confused :
1- What is the initial entry period to enter Australia for the first time, is it 1 year like the PR visas or less?
2- if I included my family members in the application as migrants and paid all the fees for me and the family, are my family must fulfill the initial entry period as well??
3- if I traveled first to Australia to arrange the settlement and find a job but due to some circumstances my family could not fulfill (or miss) the first entry period, are visa is lost for them?? or they can do a new health examination and renew the initial entry for another 12 month??
4- if my family came to Australia after me, like a few month later, does the obligation of this visa ( 2 year stay in a designated area) is counted for them separately?, or it is counted only for me as I am the main applicants??
5- if I applied for subclass 489 ( subsequent family entrant) for my family, does my wife ( as she is main applicant now) need to follow the obligations of this visa separately to get the PR??, does she have to work/live for 2 years separately??

Kind regards
Haitham Nabil


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Haitham nabil said:


> Dear Gents
> I have some questions regarding visa subclass 489 family sponsored and I will be very appreciated if someone could answer those questions, as I am very confused :
> 1- What is the initial entry period to enter Australia for the first time, is it 1 year like the PR visas or less?
> 2- if I included my family members in the application as migrants and paid all the fees for me and the family, are my family must fulfill the initial entry period as well??
> ...



1- you are spamming the forum

2- Stop spam please

3- Please don't spam

4- Spam is not good

5- Spam gets you banned


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-answers-expats-holding-visa.html#post6844298


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Did you get anything regarding releaase letter from QLD ?


----------

